# Magic Yarn Ball Exchange



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

A Magic Yarn Ball is a ball or two of yarn, about 100 yards or so, of either store-bought or handspun yarn. Small, inexpensive gifts are wrapped inside it, like seed packets or stitch markers or candy or little soaps or even pretty shells, beads or stones, so that when the recipient unwraps the yarn, the little gifts fall out "like magic". (I said "unwrap" because I cannot honestly relate to having the self control to knit or crochet something and not know what's IN THAT BALL!!!) :teehee:

Here are some really pretty ones, (the one I made was NOT this elaborate!!) http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitters-magic-yarn-ball
http://www.swap-bot.com/swap/show/234

So post here by June 1st to say if you want to do it, we'll discuss whether we want to match up partners or do it secret sister style, and then send the yarn balls out by mid-July.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Nellie, I'm still game and I appreciate the links and photos. 

Ann


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

I will play! This was a lot of fun organizing last time!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I will also play but will state right up front that I do not spin.


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

i will play , i did the last one and had a blast


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I didn't participate last time so maybe it was already covered there but for those of us non spinners, it might be a good idea to include the yarn band with our packages so the recipient.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

I'll play.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I'd like to join too, but how long do we have until we have to send out the yarn? I'm skirting/washing/spinning, and would really lilke to use wool from our sheep, but if I really have to, I can go out and get roving... (haha - twist my arm!!)


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh fun! Ok, I was thinking that we should send out the yarn in mid July. That would give us more than 6 weeks to get it washed, carded and spun.  How does that sound? 

And please, on the gifts, these are hard times for some, don't do anything you can't afford.


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

I like the idea of including small, inexpensive items in the yarn balls. Some things that I have given/reveived include deco buttons, lip balm, small bottles of lotion, ribbon, beads, stitch holders, row counters, bags of tea.....really the ideas are endless and it doesn't need to be expensive! Another nice idea is to include a pattern to use with the yarn that you are sending! And a little birdie may have mentioned that she loved the pair of earnings that she got in her MYB last time! (I am so glad that you like them WIHH! I was hoping that you would like the colors!)


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

When do we find out who we have?


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

How are things coming on this? Are we going to exchange secret sisiter style? Just excited to get started!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok, I just read what I wrote up at the top and it's past June 1st! LOL (Sorry, we've had so much going on...)

So the first thing is, do we want to partner up, like last time, OR do it "secret sister" style and not let on who we have? To do it that way, we would all need to post a little bit about ourselves (favorite colors, likes, allergies, etc) and what we like, so our secret yarn sister can read it and get ideas. Then you reveal yourself when you send the yarn ball. You know, I'll put up a poll, how about that?


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Count me in , how FUN !!!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok, so far we have 
PollySC,
NorthPrairieGirl
WR
Pyrobear
Madame
Farmwannabe
MizMary
HoosierArkyTex
Myself

If you haven't already, please vote on the thread with the poll. We'll get the partners figured out and chosen by the end of the week, and then we'll have until mid July to send them make the magic yarn balls and send them in.


----------

